# interface resets when adding vlan



## sko (Apr 20, 2020)

I've observed a weird behavior on 3 hosts I recently upgraded from 11.3-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE:
If I create a vlan interface all underlying interfaces are being reset (logs show <if> DOWN / <if> UP). If it is a lagg interface, the lagg as well as _ALL_ lagg-members are reset, which resulted in interfaces being kicked out of a LACP trunk by the switch and killing all NFS-connections to one of our storage servers that hosts /home directories (yeah, fun times...)

I couldn't find anything mentioned in the changelogs that this is intended/wanted behavior (who would want such behavior??), and I can reproduce this on em, igb and ixgbe interfaces, but only on 12.1, not on 11.3 hosts, so it doesn't seem to be a driver/hardware issue...


edit:
I did some more testing and if one of multiple links in a lagg interface gets connected/disconneted the whole lagg interface is also reset, which completely defies the purpose of a lagg interface...
11.3 host on same switch doesn't show this (mis)behavior, so it is definitely an issue with 12.1


----------



## tingo (Apr 23, 2020)

Submit a problem report?


----------

